# A lot of us might be recovered



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

I noticed that things that were bothering me during this weird state of mind of dp/dr no longer do. But the thing that makes me think i still have it is all the memories i have of the past 4 months playing randomly, it's become so normal that when you get out of it, you still think it's there.

Anyone felt this when recovered?

i feel that i'm about 88% recovered.


----------



## soul (Mar 25, 2013)

lol yea...........


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

sb87 said:


> i feel that i'm about 88& recovered.


Dang that's old.


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Dang that's old.


lol 88%


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

sb87 said:


> I noticed that things that were bothering me during this weird state of mind of dp/dr no longer do. But the thing that makes me think i still have it is all the memories i have of the past 4 months playing randomly, it's become so normal that when you get out of it, you still think it's there.
> 
> Anyone felt this when recovered?
> 
> i feel that i'm about 88% recovered.


That's what stirs it back up...i tend to fade in and out of DP throughout the day. It comes in waves and some waves are stronger than others...most of my anxiety and depression has passed, so now i just have this empty feeling when i view the world through my eyes. The good thing is i don't notice it much at all if i engage in activity or conversation with others, but that wasn't the case a month ago. When the waves come I just try and ignore them regardless of how scary or uncomfortable they feel...you have to move on and not focus on the feeling that was created because all it does is create more worry & stress and your mind can never heal properly.

Best of luck to you sb87!!


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> That's what stirs it back up...i tend to fade in and out of DP throughout the day. It comes in waves and some waves are stronger than others...most of my anxiety and depression has passed, so now i just have this empty feeling when i view the world through my eyes. The good thing is i don't notice it much at all if i engage in activity or conversation with others, but that wasn't the case a month ago. When the waves come I just try and ignore them regardless of how scary or uncomfortable they feel...you have to move on and not focus on the feeling that was created because all it does is create more worry & stress and your mind can never heal properly.
> 
> Best of luck to you sb87!!


thanks a lot. but i play myself because it's insane how almost everyday i make a reference to someone that I have this. I have yet to have a full day where I didn't act like a victim of something. 4 months of complaining, at some point it's gonna become your reality, even if you feel you've come out of it.


----------

